# I so badly want a boy!



## BabyCleo

My mum and my little sister keep saying they know its a girl. My sisters GF says she wants it to be a boy, and DF would prefer a boy but is happy either way. It took us so long to get here, and now I want a boy. I feel guilty for telling anyone else!! 

At the end of the day I just want a happy healthy baby but deep down im hoping for a boy. I cant tell anyone but say it here. I have my 12 week NT scan nov. 13th, they wont be able to give me a clue will they?


----------



## BabyCleo

I should also mention that DF family has only ever had boys born into the family!


----------



## mom2b2013

The fact that you're really hoping for a boy makes waiting to find out so much harder. I really really wanted a girl and just couldn't wait to find out so I did one of those at home gender prediction tests (where you pee into a jar). It said I was having a boy and I just felt so disappointed. Of course I couldn't tell anyone for fear that they would think I was horrible. So you are definitely not alone and it doesn't make you a bad person at all to have these feelings.

At 12 weeks they usually won't tell you the gender. If its a boy they may have some idea but they won't tell you at this stage because they can't be accurate. Another way to find out the gender early is to go to one of those 3d/4d ultrasound studios. They are not obgyns or doctors of any sort but they are good at accurately determining the gender and you get some nice ultrasound pics from it. Most of these places can predict gender at 14 weeks. I went at 15 weeks and was told that I was definitely having a girl! I can't tell you how happy I was.

Having said that, if I were to have had a boy I think that once he was born and in my arms it wouldn't have made any difference what the gender was. I've heard from several people who didn't get the gender they preferred and they all say now that the baby is here they wouldn't change a thing. 

Best of luck to you :)


----------



## BabyCleo

thanks :) im glad Im not the only one feeling this way, and I had no idea about the 3d or 4d ultrasounds!! that's really cool :)


----------



## rwhite

If you're hoping for a good nub shot, the most accurate time to go is in the 13th week, as the 12th can really go either way (especially if before 12w3d) :)

Good luck, sending blue dust! :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## sethsmummy

you wont get a definite at your 12 week scan hun. For a reliable result your looking at 16 weeks :) x


----------



## mandi21a

I'm with you, desperatly wanting a boy (first baby) ...my 19.5wk scan is a TOMORROW !! I am freaking out, won't be sleeping tonight... A 3d/4d scan is a great idea to get around 16 wks if you can't wait for your next scheduled one- I have a 3d booked for next month to be 109% sure lol
Update us when you find out !! :)


----------



## rwhite

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, mandi21a! Hope you hear blue :)


----------



## minties

Good luck everyone! I was desperate for a boy with my first too. I was so happy when I got one.


----------



## BabyCleo

Hey! So update, went for my 12 week scan but baby was not cooperating so I have to go back at 13 weeks exactly. Found out this girl I don't like us taking the name I chose if its a boy, and I'm so angry. Still struggling :(


----------



## mandi21a

Ohh noo! That's the worst, at least your next scan is only a week away! What was the name you had in mind? You should use it anyways if it's a boy, and write this girl you don't like out if your life ;) 
Good luck next week!!


----------



## mandi21a

Oh, I just realized, I've been anxiously waiting to hear your gender, I didn't update my status lol - without trying to upset you, we found out its a boy :) of course we're very happy!


----------



## BabyCleo

Oh congrats!! That's awesome! I'm hoping I get a better idea on Wednesday :) I posted in the gender prediction forum, I'm not sure on my pics lol.


----------

